
The New Minimalism - striking
http://prog21.dadgum.com/223.html
======
mmel
Being so stack focused, I found forth code of more than a couple of lines
almost impossible to follow without a pen & paper or digital equivalent to
keep track of what the stack is doing at a given point in time in the program.

I find many other languages far easier to dive into other peoples code and
understand what data structrues they're working with and what they're
attempting to do to it.

